# fordson major injection pump problems



## majordiesel55 (Sep 29, 2012)

Any one know of any salvage yards that I could get a injection pump to use for parts for my 55 fordson major


----------



## Big_T (Dec 1, 2011)

Try tractorhouse.com for salvage yards that have Fordson Majors. Look in their DISMANTLED MACHINES section. They list over a dozen yards that have Fordson Majors, complete with contact info. GOOD LUCK


----------

